# Wiikey 1 Update 1.99



## tempBOT (May 30, 2010)

*Wiikey 1 Update 1.99*
Wii modchip update
              There is a new update for the wiikey 1 modchip.  It now has support for NSMB.

Source

Contributed by Roamin64​


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2010)

Wat.
Only NSMB?!?

Meh I'll stick with USB Loader


----------



## Spikey (May 30, 2010)

Wait, what? Really? I still have one in my Wii, but never use the drive for anything more than installing games to my HDD for my USB Loader. I suppose I should update it... since it's still in there.


----------



## Roamin64 (May 30, 2010)

More info:

A beta release for the original Wiikey 1 modchip is now available in the members area. This update fixes the 3X DVD issue and adds NSMB BCA support. Please be sure to read the readme.txt file contained within the archive and please send feedback to us about how well it works so that we can hurry and make the final release available.

As a Wiikey 1 user, you can now confidently brag to your friends by saying that you own the single longest-supported Wii modchip in the world! Released back in 2007, the original Wiikey 1 modchip is still receiving updates and is fully compatible with the latest copy protection systems. All other Wii modchips from the same era have died and been forgotten, but Wiikey 1 lives on! Thank you for your support in making this happen.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2010)

Roamin64 said:
			
		

> As a Wiikey 1 user, you can now confidently brag to your friends by saying that you own the single longest-supported Wii modchip in the world! Released back in 2007, the original Wiikey 1 modchip is still receiving updates and is fully compatible with the latest copy protection systems. All other Wii modchips from the same era have died and been forgotten, but Wiikey 1 lives on! Thank you for your support in making this happen.


Lol I should put that in my sig


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 30, 2010)

i updated several days ago it must have worked cos my wiis drive is now a lot noisier meaning it's prob running at 6x now. even though i use usb mainly now but when that fails or i need to run the game from a disc for certain reasons (MPT) the ol wiikey is there if i need it.


----------



## Elritha (May 30, 2010)

Haven't used my wiikey in ages, except for the occasional gamecube backup. Surprised it's even supported still. Time to update it all the same.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 30, 2010)

LOL, this is a surprise! Yay @ 6x again! Time to update! XD


----------



## Hakoda (May 30, 2010)

Nice, too bad I updated to a WiiKey 2 a while back. Glad to see they still support but why such the long wait?


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 30, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Wat.
> Only NSMB?!?
> 
> Meh I'll stick with USB Loader


What exactly are you hoping for it to also fix?


----------



## ModchipCentral (May 30, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Nice, too bad I updated to a WiiKey 2 a while back. Glad to see they still support but why such the long wait?



Took 7-8 months for Wiikey Fusion so probably the Wiikey Fusion delayed the update.


----------



## OmerMe (May 30, 2010)

So, what does the 6X change?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't want my Wii making more noise.


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 30, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> So, what does the 6X change?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6X is the speed ordinary Wii Disks go at. Any lower may result in slower loading and lag in videos (The actual game itself is buffered so it shouldn't lag...)


----------



## ganons (May 31, 2010)

can someone up the patch please?

edit: wow at wiikey fusion


----------



## Ubuntaur (May 31, 2010)

I just burned this to a dvd and a cd and neither were recognized by my Wii with 4.0U. 

I've got the Wiikey 1 with 1.9s update installed. Anybody else have better luck?

I tried running the discs from the disc channel and neogamma (just to see what would happen).


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 31, 2010)

wii's can't read cd's. burn to a dvd R or RW (verbatim are good and reliable) and run directly from the disc channel. it's a gamecube disc too.


----------



## Ubuntaur (May 31, 2010)

I used a ridata dvd+r (works for my games). I tried again with a Maxell dvd-r and it still won't work. 

I also have the latest cIOS from Waninkoko if that makes a difference?


----------



## Gamer (May 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if they fixed the GC audio fix (lol), that got broken again with 1.9s, and also GC region free? (those work fine with 1.9g)


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 31, 2010)

The wii drive is very picky with what discs you use. Many people recommend Verabitim, but i use LG which works equally as fine. Just buy and try i guess. Find a brand that works best with you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 31, 2010)

Ubuntaur said:
			
		

> I used a ridata dvd+r (works for my games). I tried again with a Maxell dvd-r and it still won't work.


----------



## Ubuntaur (May 31, 2010)

Forgive my jackassery. I was burning my update disc using Brasero in Ubuntu (which normally works for my games). I booted up windows and burned it using Imgburn with the booktype changed to DVD-ROM on a Ridata DVD+R and it worked flawlessly!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a side note, after the install percentage got to 100% the screen just went blank. I waited a while and manually powered if off then on. Everything booted up ok so I assume it finished ok.


----------

